# Visa Subclass 189 Grant



## Jammanu (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Guys,

Is there anyone who was granted Visa for Subclass 189 in these last couple of months. I would be glad to get the information related to the grant. Haven't received Visa for subclass 189 although the visa application was made on May 6, 2015. Total point was 65.


----------



## fawad87 (May 9, 2015)

What was ur category.... ?
Was it Software Engineer ?


----------



## Jammanu (Jun 17, 2015)

It was under civil engineer.


----------

